# se désabonner de iCloud



## briankeith (19 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
J'ai actuellement un forfait à 0,99€ sur iCloud et je voudrais revenir aux 5Go gratuits donc me désabonner et supprimer mon prélèvement mensuel.(et ma CB) 
J'ai essayé toutes les manipulations préconisées par Apple et les Forums Mac : rien n'y fait je me retrouve toujours abonné.
`Voici 2 captures d'écran.
1 Ce que j'ai
2 Ce que je voudrais MAIS il est impossible de cliquer sur "Terminé" dons c'est la quadrature du cercle.
Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## les_innommables66 (19 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
Tu as la réponse dans le petit triangle avec un message d’erreur: tu utilises plus de cinq gigaoctets. Il faut que tu fasse du ménage avant de pouvoir réduire ton abonnement.
Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## briankeith (19 Septembre 2017)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Tu as la réponse dans le petit triangle avec un message d’erreur: tu utilises plus de cinq gigaoctets. Il faut que tu fasse du ménage avant de pouvoir réduire ton abonnement.
> Cordialement
> Nicolas


Merci je vais voir ça.


----------



## briankeith (19 Septembre 2017)

briankeith a dit:


> Merci je vais voir ça.


Bon je n'arrive pas à supprimer toutes les photos qui encombrent (environ 24Go).
Une idée? Merci. ( Je sais je suis un peu bras cassé...)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2017)

briankeith a dit:


> Bon je n'arrive pas à supprimer toutes les photos qui encombrent (environ 24Go).
> Une idée? Merci. ( Je sais je suis un peu bras cassé...)



Comment faite vous pour supprimer?


----------



## briankeith (19 Septembre 2017)

briankeith a dit:


> Bon je n'arrive pas à supprimer toutes les photos qui encombrent (environ 24Go).
> Une idée? Merci. ( Je sais je suis un peu bras cassé...)


Bon j'ai apparemment réussi quelque chose puisque j'ai ce message.







Jura39 a dit:


> Comment faite vous pour supprimer?


Je vais dans préférences > iCloud 
et je "désactive".






Donc , n'apparaissent plus que Dossier bureau et Docs qui prennent eux aussi presque 25Go.
Je dois donc supprimer aussi ce gros morceau mais je crois qu'il faut d'abord le sauvegarder sinon ça disparaîtra définitivement.
Je suis un peu perdu là.


----------



## les_innommables66 (19 Septembre 2017)

Un lien utile ?

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/ht204247


----------



## briankeith (19 Septembre 2017)

briankeith a dit:


> Bon j'ai apparemment réussi quelque chose puisque j'ai ce message.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 116077
> 
> ...


Et voici ce que je vois maintenant : il semble que les 26,... Go correspondent aux photos supprimées.
Les Go restants sont ces docs dont je parle au-dessus.
Est-ce que je suis sur la bonne piste?
Merci pour votre attention.


----------



## briankeith (21 Septembre 2017)

briankeith a dit:


> Et voici ce que je vois maintenant : il semble que les 26,... Go correspondent aux photos supprimées.
> Les Go restants sont ces docs dont je parle au-dessus.
> Est-ce que je suis sur la bonne piste?
> Merci pour votre attention.
> Voir la pièce jointe 116081


Bonjour,
"problème" résolu avec l'assistance téléphonique apple :
1. mon abonnement est valable jusqu'au 8/10/2017.
2. Je n'ai pas demandé la reconduction tacite de l'abonnement.
3. Puisque j'ai payé pour 1 mois Apple ne peut pas me supprimer ces 50Go que j'ai payés.
4. À la date du 8/10 je pourrai donc  annuler et cliquer sur ce "terminé" qui ne sera plus grisé.





Merci pour votre attention et vos commentaires.
Bonne journée.

(Ps je croise tout de même les doigts)


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2017)

Et qu'adviendra-t-il des donnees occupant l'espace au-delà des 5 Go?
Est-ce que tout sera supprimé et tu retrouveras au matin du 8 octobre un icloud vierge de toutes donnees?
Ou est-ce que tu auras 5Go saturé de donnees sans trop savoir à quoi elles correspondent, seules les donnees occupant l'espace au-delà ayant été écrasées?

Ce serait intéressant que tu reviennes nous raconter comment ça se sera passé.


----------



## briankeith (21 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Et qu'adviendra-t-il des donnees occupant l'espace au-delà des 5 Go?
> Est-ce que tout sera supprimé et tu retrouveras au matin du 8 octobre un icloud vierge de toutes donnees?
> Ou est-ce que tu auras 5Go saturé de donnees sans trop savoir à quoi elles correspondent seules les donnees occupant l'espace au-delà ayant été écrasée?
> 
> Ce serait intéressant que tu reviennes nous raconter comment ça se sera passé.


Bonjour,
Comme je l'ai dit plus haut je suis un bras cassé mais pas un  couillon :
avant de me lancer j'ai rapatrié  mes données sur 1DD externe de 1To et sur un macBook. et j'ai remis un autre DD ext avec Time machine.
Donc j'ai rajouté une paire de bretelles à la ceinture qui tient mon pantalon.


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2017)

briankeith a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut je suis un bras cassé mais pas un  couillon :
> avant de me lancer j'ai rapatrié  mes données sur 1DD externe de 1To et sur un macBook. et j'ai remis un autre DD ext avec Time machine.
> Donc j'ai rajouté une paire de bretelles à la ceinture qui tient mon pantalon.



Je n'en doute pas, mais je pense utile de savoir comment Apple gère le fait de réduire l'espace souscrit vis à vis des donnees qui s'y trouvent quand on a sur le cloud un volume de donnees supérieur au nouveau forfait souscrit. 

Est-ce que tout est effacé (y compris les emails) pour repartir à zéro?
Est-ce que seules les données excédant 5Go sont perdues? (Mais dans ce cas, comment savoir celles qui sont dans l'espace des 5Go et celles qui sont au-delà?)
Y a-t-il un tri "intelligent" des donnees à conserver coûte que coûte (toute la base de données des emails par exemple) et celles pouvant être supprimées? 

Ça pourrait servir à d'autres se trouvant dans la même situation.


----------

